# catching small carp???



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I know this is probably simple, but how do you catch carp under 1-2lbs? Carp that I could use for bait for flatties. I am a firm believer in live sunfish, but want to start trying a few other things...any help would be appriciated....never really tried catching smaller carp, always seem to catch big ones on accident though....lol


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

jkeeney20 said:


> I know this is probably simple, but how do you catch carp under 1-2lbs? Carp that I could use for bait for flatties. I am a firm believer in live sunfish, but want to start trying a few other things...any help would be appriciated....never really tried catching smaller carp, always seem to catch big ones on accident though....lol


I usually try little feeder creeks in the river I fish.Using little ry-crisp doughballs,corn or crawlers.Good luck,I've found it very hard to catch them small enough to use for bait


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Carp grow very fast compared to most other fish...making it tough to find any under 2 or 3 lbs. When they are smaller, they typically hang out in heavy cover and aren't easily caught using traditional fishing methods. I've been fishing for carp for ~15 years and the number of fish I've caught under 2 lbs is probably less than 10. My smallest fish have come from shallow, weedy flats in lakes where there is a higher than average population of "stunted" carp. Sometimes spillway areas will concentrate smaller carp as well...but it depends a lot on the spillway. Your probably better off looking for suckers or other baitfish.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

good luck, i think they are born right at 4lbs!


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Dink's right they must be like little Wales born at 4 pounds  but seriously I only catch a few in the cast net in marinas. I have got lazy and just buy Israli's from bait shops & grow them out in the garden pond if I want big baits.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> Dink's right they must be like little Wales born at 4 pounds  but seriously I only catch a few in the cast net in marinas. I have got lazy and just buy Israli's from bait shops & grow them out in the garden pond if I want big baits.


Thats a good idea.I used to do that.I'd buy a bunch of small ones by the lb and raise them in generous sized bait tanks.They grow very fast


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

every once in a while i end up shocking or seining one, i gave up a long time ago on catching them, they are very tough to come by under 8in. they work well for bait, i usually buy a half dozen, most bait shops call them israelies


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks, thats probably why I have not heard of anyone fishing for them.....lol....Thanks agian everyone! Guess I'll stick to the sunfish, gills, and chubs...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I know a Columbus location full of stunted carp. PM me for details.


----------

